# Very silly quiche question



## mamacrab (Sep 2, 2002)

I accidentally left a quiche on the counter from 11pm to 9am. It was covered, but its been unrefridgerated for 10 hours. Would you eat it, or throw it out?

I tend to think it *must* be bad, after 10 hours. Dh says I'm crazy, and he will eat the quiche tonight. What do you think???

Also, what about pizza thats left on the table over night? Again, I think it must be bad, dh eats it no problem.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Personally, I would eat it. Then again my mom used to leave tuna, chicken, whatever, out and we all still ate it. I guess that's why my immune system is so strong!


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

Moving this to good eating.


----------



## somemama (Sep 25, 2002)

Personally I'd throw it out. But that's just me. My dh would probably eat it.


----------



## NaturalMamma (Nov 22, 2001)

I know my MIL would eat it no problem.:LOL One time while she was visiting we accidentally left out cheese-stuffed (ricotta, mozz, egg, etc.) pasta shells overnight in the oven and I threw it out. She was agast, but I had food poisoning one time in my life (chicken from Spain) and never take any chances.

So not worth it. If your DH wants to eat it, by all means let him. You can decide for yourself, though (see if there's any reaction in him first)







If you do eat it, I'd nuke it to death.


----------



## Liz (Mar 8, 2002)

This isn't a silly question (although I was hoping for some quiche recipes when I clicked on your thread







). My MIL too leaves leftovers out routinely, all night and all day. She leaves pumpkin pie with whipped cream on top out and serves it the next night. I ate it, against my better judgement (she makes a great pumpkin pie), and suffered no consequences. My mother on the other hand would not give us mayonaise on our sandwiches for fear it would go bad before lunchtime. I think we are overly cautious but I don't know how to stop!


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

I'd eat it, unless, say, there was something obviously and visibly (or olfactorliy) wrong with it. And the chances of the latter being true are just about nil, presuming you don't live in a hothouse or a sauna.

We leave our pies out, usually, for about three days (they don't last any longer







, but I'd not leave them out longer, either). That includes custard-based pies, such as pecan.


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

We were just talking about this at our house. We read the Little House books over the past few months and lots of times they'd eat for breakfast what was left from the previous night's dinner (this often included meat).

Dh says they were able to do this w/o getting sick because the food was genuinely fresh, when often what we buy as "fresh" has already been sitting in stores for days. That's probably part of the reason, but I also think that their immune systems were able to handle things that modern people aren't exposed to on a daily basis. Kind of like how I got sick from drinking (actually, from just brushing my teeth in







) tap water in Venezuela, but the local people could drink it w/ no problems.

Also, we lived in England and the eggs in grocery stores are not refrigerated. They're just on a shelf w/ other dry goods. We lived in a semi-rural area, and usually walked to a farm to get our eggs, but I also ate them from the store sometimes and never got sick. Maybe they're fresher than U.S. eggs, or the English aren't as paranoid??


----------



## mamacrab (Sep 2, 2002)

Update: dh ate the quiche and lived to tell the tale!:LOL


----------



## lovebugmama (May 23, 2003)

Unless it looks or smells funny I would eat it. You're going to bake it anyway.

Whenever I read those guidelines around the holidays about how long you should keep leftovers or keep food out on the counter I think they sound overly paranoid.

My mom always used the 1 week rule when I was growing up and we never got sick. She would even do this for uncooked meat ("this hamburger meat is a week old, I'd better cook it tonight) which I think is gross and never do myself.

BTW, glad to hear your husband survived the quiche, but did you eat it too?


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

Was it baked or unbaked when you left it out? If it was unbaked, I probably would have cooked it and ate. If it was baked, I probably would still have eaten it, but would have tossed the leftover.

I have a one week rule on leftover and a 3-5 day rule on raw meat in the refrigerator.

The lady at the farmer's market once told me that if you don't excessively wash the eggs after they have been laid that they can be unrefrigerated for up to a week...Would I eat week old unrefrigerated eggs? Never, but it is something to think about...


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh, and as to pizza that has been left out? HECK YA I'd eat it. What is pizza but bread, vegetable sauce, cheese, cured meat, and or vegetables...all non-perishable out of the 'frig.

Many a college breakfast consisted of stale soda and left over pizza :LOL Not high cuisine but tasty


----------



## mamacrab (Sep 2, 2002)

Sadean, it was already baked.

Lovebugmama, I did not eat the quiche, and I didn't let dh feed it to the kids either!


----------

